# Gleaming Kleen - BMW 325d M Sport / GTechniq



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

*Gleaming Kleen - BMW 335i M Sport*

Hi guys,

Here we have a 3series M Sport that required some TLC.

This was suffering from heavy industrial fallout, you can see the specks in the photos below


















After a good wash I applied Iron X to remove the contamination from the paintwork. This was repeated several times and then I clayed the paint afterwards.

Iron X in action



























Engine bay given a good clean and then dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant




































Few correction shots - not too many as camera struggled to capture them




































Paint after the refining stages













































The end result - Protected with several layers of Werkstat Acrylic






























































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

2 more excellent examples of your workmanship Jay:thumb: Top transformations & superb photography as always mate


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> 2 more excellent examples of your workmanship Jay:thumb: Top transformations & superb photography as always mate


Thanks Nick, hope your keeping well:thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work on the BM`S What about the Bedford is that next. Can`t wait to see the pics!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is really good work there, what did you use to correct the black bmw with plus refining, really stands out.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the white beemer! A really good example of good reflection from a white car


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

That is some really good work on both those beauties! :buffer:

I like the new back tyres on the black one 

Are you sure the black one is not a 335d? The brakes are too big for a 325d and the exhaust is all wrong, maybe its just me.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking good - nice jobs. 

Btw. is that Sonüs green clay? Where do you get it from? 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Ebbe J said:


> Looking good - nice jobs.
> 
> Btw. is that Sonüs green clay? Where do you get it from?
> 
> ...


Thanks yes it Sonus green clay. I had bought a bulk load from Autopia in the States when they had a massive sale on them about 2 years ago.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> That is really good work there, what did you use to correct the black bmw with plus refining, really stands out.


I think it was Gtechniq p1 orMay have even been the Megs MF system. Honestly cant recall


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff on both fella, white one looking super sharp in the afters.



Legacy said:


> Are you sure the black one is not a 335d? The brakes are too big for a 325d and the exhaust is all wrong, maybe its just me.


I thought this too..325d having twin pipes but together on the left hand side.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Legacy said:


> That is some really good work on both those beauties! :buffer:
> 
> I like the new back tyres on the black one
> 
> Are you sure the black one is not a 335d? The brakes are too big for a 325d and the exhaust is all wrong, maybe its just me.


yes your correct it is a 335d:thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Gleamingkleen said:


> Thanks yes it Sonus green clay. I had bought a bulk load from Autopia in the States when they had a massive sale on them about 2 years ago.


Too bad they don't make these anymore.
I have 10 bars or so left, will save them for special tasks like the garage queen etc 

Now I'm using the Zaino Clay-bar as my go-to. It's not such a bad price, and it's a good quality clay bar.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning Work Jay :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice polishing Jay


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Racer said:


> Stunning Work Jay :thumb:





Envy Valeting said:


> Nice polishing Jay


Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work Jay

Both cars look stunning in your after shots :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As always, nice work Jay.:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top work mate

Looks fantastic.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Both Amazing! Stunning work as always


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking work there mate.





Buck. said:


> Great work Jay
> 
> Both cars look stunning in your after shots :thumb:





toni said:


> Stunning finish :thumb:





Gleammachine said:


> As always, nice work Jay.:thumb:





Concours CC said:


> Top work mate
> 
> Looks fantastic.





JBirchy said:


> Both Amazing! Stunning work as always


Cheer's guys:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Excellent results as always Jay, I really enjoy looking through your posts. :thumb:

Wish I was half as good.......


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb correction and stunning finish Jay! :thumb:

The money shot for me: 

Alan W


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice work jay - looks like you got on fine with the c1 :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well great thread for me as i have an e90 330d sport sapphire black and needs some of that treatment done the cooper s hope i can get a finish like that , also loving the Werkstat on the white 335i very nice in deed , thanks for sharing


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

alxg said:


> Excellent results as always Jay, I really enjoy looking through your posts. :thumb:
> 
> Wish I was half as good.......


Cheers glad to hear you like my threads:thumb:



Alan W said:


> Superb correction and stunning finish Jay! :thumb:
> 
> The money shot for me:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan



gtechrob said:


> nice work jay - looks like you got on fine with the c1 :thumb:


no problems here Rob:thumb:



Derekh929 said:


> Well great thread for me as i have an e90 330d sport sapphire black and needs some of that treatment done the cooper s hope i can get a finish like that , also loving the Werkstat on the white 335i very nice in deed , thanks for sharing


Thanks



B-mah said:


> Absolutely Stunning :thumb:


Thank you:thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Cracking work. The black car looks great, but the white Coupe is :argie:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Huw said:


> Cracking work. The black car looks great, but the white Coupe is :argie:


Thanks Huw, I prefer the white 335i too:thumb:


----------

